# Treatment/Medicine for Coccidiosis



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

My birds seem to have coccidiosis since they are passing wet poops. The loft seems wet with watery droppings. So I decided to buy Baycox for coccidiosis. But it is not available here in Bangalore (India). Can anyone suggest an alternative to baycox (or medicine for coccidiosis) that is available in India.

Can enrofloxacin be effective against Cocci? As for as I know it is only used to treat bacterial infestations and not cocci which is a parasite. So any alternative for Bacox?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Sriki, you may be better of with a medicine that contains a Sulfonamide (a sulfa drug) in North American a few common names would be Sulmet and Albon. The nice thing about treating with a Sulfa drug is that it will not only treat for coccidiosis, but if you are wrong and what you birds are suffering from is a GI bacterial problem, it will also in most circumstances be good choice for that as well. Many poultry meds, because sulfa meds dissolve well in water, are based on Sulfonamides, so call and check around. There are a number of different sulfa meds, but they will start with the word sulfa, like Sulfamethazine (Sulmet), so you are looking for a med that starts with sulfa, then letters after like; sulfaxxxxxxxxxxxxx, or Sodium sulfaxxxxxxxxxxxxx.

If you do find one are are uncertain with dosing amounts, I will try and help you with this if needed.



> Can enrofloxacin be effective against Cocci? As for as I know it is only used to treat bacterial infestations and not cocci which is a parasite. So any alternative for Bacox?


No, Baytril (Enrofloxacin) will not be effective for cocci.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Just because of watery poops it cannot be Cocci. I suggest you to zero in on the Cocci before treating it.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Chilangz said:


> Just because of watery poops it cannot be Cocci. I suggest you to zero in on the Cocci before treating it.


I second that, do not treat with antibiotics unless you determine what the disease is.


----------



## shaik wadood (Nov 18, 2014)

Hellow guys! I need quick help cuz my pigeon is suffering with typhoid, its twisting its neck and head. plz tell me quick medicine except baytril cuz its hardly available in india


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Shaik,
Welcome to PT.
Please start your own thread about the problem with your pigeons. This is an old thread and might go un noticed. Start your thread in appropriate forum so you get proper responses.
Please state more symptoms of your birds they might be showing like eating,drinking,pooping behaviour,limping,any boils on wings/legs etc. You can also post pics to help us see. How many birds do you have and how many are affected?
It maynot be paratyphoid but pmv.
Please follow...


----------

